

Excel Needs to Die - wj
https://www.startopz.com/blog/excel-needs-die/

======
mooreds
What free PM tools would you recommend?

I do get your point about Excel not being a good fit for project management
(the company I work for uses google spreadsheets to much the same effect).

But you are missing one key piece--everyone either knows how to use a
spreadsheet or can learn quickly. Therefore, it is the lowest common
denominator--a new employee can be up to speed on using Excel as a project
management tool very quickly. That is in contrast to most of the specialized
tools, which have lockin and training costs.

~~~
wj
I really like Asana. Though even that has one shortcoming in that task
dependencies is clunky.

Trello is something that I use personally so I can't comment on its
effectiveness in a group environment.

